# v.:  Xbox 360 Elite



## Chaosman99 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,

verkaufe meine zweit Konsole die bei meiner Mutter stand. Mit der Konsole wurde nur sehr wenig gespielt und sie ist nicht bei MS registriert oder gebannt. 

Die Kosole kommt mit Headset (unbenutzt) und HDMI Kabel und einem Wlan Controller und Verpackung

Preis 220€ incl Versand!

Bei interesse PM!

Fotos mache ich gern auf Anfrage


----------

